# Servicing Canon Bodies?



## JKPhoto (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi 

I am new to the forum and this is my first post. 

Have any fellow canon users out there had experience servicing their gear? I am looking to get my 7D serviced due to its age plus I don't have any desires to upgrade just yet. Where did you get this done? and where is the best place? I reallise canon has a list of recommended support locations, but i would rather hear it from those that are using the service!

Many Thanks
JK


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome!

Where in the world are you located?


----------



## JKPhoto (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi thanks!

Im Situated in Kent, South East, UK

JK


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2014)

JKPhoto said:


> Hi thanks!
> 
> Im Situated in Kent, South East, UK
> 
> JK


 
We have lots of UK users, and a lot has been posted in the past, but things change, so someone will respond with more recent experience. In the US, Canon does not support small repair shops, so they do not have the tools for any major repair.


----------



## Brymills (Jul 10, 2014)

These guys, based in Stoke-on-Trent have always seemed decent,

http://www.hlehmann.co.uk/


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 10, 2014)

Given you location have a chat with Canon at Elstree Studios or Colchester Cameras:
http://camera-repair.co.uk/

Canon will probably say to go to them anyway!
You could also contact Canon HQ in Reigate


----------

